# BlackBerry Simulators



## paulfrottawa (May 6, 2013)

I can unpack the BlackBerry simulator. The instruction suggests using VMware Player to open "BlackBerry10Simulator.vmx". Is there another program that supports the .vmx extension in the ports?

Thank you.


----------



## usdmatt (May 7, 2013)

A .vmx file is just a text configuration file containing the settings for a VMWare virtual machine. (HDD type, HDD image path, hardware devices/settings, etc).

Looking around on Google, it may be possible to create a new virtual machine in Virtualbox, and use the .vmdk disk image that came with the simulator. Obviously that means installing Virtualbox and I've never tried using a VMware disk image in Virtualbox on FreeBSD (I've no idea if it'll work either).

As it appears the simulator is provided as a fully blown virtual machine, I don't see any mileage in trying to access the .vmdk file directly. (Assuming your intention is to actually use the simulator)


----------



## paulfrottawa (May 10, 2013)

Thanks, that*'*s encouraging. I'll give that a whirl.
_____________________________
My idea is to try and make an app for a blackberry and test it inside the simulator. I believe the KDE Development QT is all I need to make the apps.


----------

